# Kathleen Parker Implies That People From The South Are Stupid On Meet The Press



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

David Gregory was showing a video of a couple that couldn't figure out what was going on with their healt care. One minute they were told they had it, the next they didn't have it, the next they did. The guy was confused. Who can blame him. After all of the changes to Obamacare it's difficult to know what the heck is going on. These are frightening times. 

It didn't stop Kathleen Parker of the Washington Post, Hillary backer, and a panelist on Meet the Press this morning, from taking a jab at the guy because he had a Southern accent. She implied it must be why he couldn't figure out his health insurance. 

Typical liberal elitist. Poking fun at the common man because they aren't as smart as the folks she rubs elbows with. This is a Washington Liberal. 

That's her seated on the left next to Chuck Todd. 






I don't think she can understand what it's like to have to work every day and have the government pull the rug from under you like has happened to millions of Americans. Most Middle Class workers don't want to have to get a law degree to figure out their insurance policy. The industry has become more massively complex and much more expensive. It doesn't matter if Obama tells us he got his 7 million, there are still millions of Americans who don't even know if they're covered anymore. They feel they can't trust anything. And this Washington liberal thinks it's because they're stupid. 


Oh,.........

She just got another laugh about how stupid that Red-neck was right before signing off. Hahahahahahahah!!!

**f#@en bi@ch**



Links

1 Year, 32,000 Words: WaPo?s Campaign Against Redskins 7x Longer than U.S. Constitution | NewsBusters

Kathleen Parker Anoints Hillary To 'Save The World' | NewsBusters


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> David Gregory was showing a video of a couple that couldn't figure out what was going on with their healt care. One minute they were told they had it, the next they didn't have it, the next they did. The guy was confused. Who can blame him. After all of the changes to Obamacare it's difficult to know what the heck is going on. These are frightening times.
> 
> It didn't stop Kathleen Parker of the Washington Post, Hillary backer, and a panelist on Meet the Press this morning, from taking a jab at the guy because he had a Southern accent. She implied it must be why he couldn't figure out his health insurance.
> 
> ...



A person from the South, who speaks more slowly than we in other regions of the United States, does not equate with stupidly. However, by the words they choose, someone like Kathleen Parker does and someone like this, did.:


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Sometimes it's difficult not to give in to the stereotype that people from the south are stupid. Most of them know the point totals of every driver on the NASCAR circuit. They like barbeque and beer, tater-guns and Jack-ass videos. 

 They're just people that sound different. Does the way you talk indicate how intelligent you are? Sometimes, but to assume automatically that someone with a southern accent is stupid is an insult, and I think Kathleen Parker needs to apologize for the slur. 

Kathleen Parker is a Hillary backer. This is when she said flat out that Romney was a Dork.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vesNnhuyuzo]Columnist Kathleen Parker Says Face it: Romney is a "dork" - YouTube[/ame]

You can disparage conservatives or people you think are conservatives, but if she were to say the same thing about gays or blacks she would be getting her pink slip.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> David Gregory was showing a video of a couple that couldn't figure out what was going on with their healt care. One minute they were told they had it, the next they didn't have it, the next they did. The guy was confused. Who can blame him. After all of the changes to Obamacare it's difficult to know what the heck is going on. These are frightening times.
> 
> It didn't stop Kathleen Parker of the Washington Post, Hillary backer, and a panelist on Meet the Press this morning, from taking a jab at the guy because he had a Southern accent. She implied it must be why he couldn't figure out his health insurance.
> 
> ...



Or maybe someone is being overly sensitive.  I doubt she meant it like that seriously.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Listen to this dumb-ass southerner......he's soooooo stupid.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVk0Dlhy8Es]Bill Clinton on David Letterman 23 September 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > David Gregory was showing a video of a couple that couldn't figure out what was going on with their healt care. One minute they were told they had it, the next they didn't have it, the next they did. The guy was confused. Who can blame him. After all of the changes to Obamacare it's difficult to know what the heck is going on. These are frightening times.
> ...



She meant it because not only did she say it one time but she repeated it at the end of the show. Everyone got a laugh. The first time they didn't, but it seems people with southern drawls are a joke to these folks.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4-n7Sfzt-M]Tim Wilson - Southern Accents - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Sometimes it's difficult not to give in to the stereotype that people from the south are stupid.




No it's not.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I doubt she meant it like that seriously.




Why do you doubt it?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Listen to this dumb-ass southerner......he's soooooo stupid.
> 
> Bill Clinton on David Letterman 23 September 2013 - YouTube



Oh no.  Big Bill is far from stupid.  Very smart man.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

People in the South are nicer. But they're slower.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swtJkovAP_k]Jim Gaffigan Explains Why Southerners Are Slow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Listen to this dumb-ass southerner......he's soooooo stupid.
> ...



My point exactly S G.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 6, 2014)

Do those offended by a persons possible prejudice need a tissue?  With a bit of looking I can post plenty of posts where the 'word' "libtard"" or "Dumbocrat" are used by those on the right; used by most of them because they lack the intelligence, information or ability to compose a rational response.

Shall I name names?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > derp.
> ...



True. 

Or its just another example of the OP being a tedious rightwing partisan hack, seeking only to contrive a controversy where none exists, and exhibiting his ignorance of a hasty generalization fallacy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Do those offended by a persons possible prejudice need a tissue?  With a bit of looking I can post plenty of posts where the 'word' "libtard"" or "Dumbocrat" are used by those on the right; used by most of them because they lack the intelligence, information or ability to compose a rational response.
> 
> Shall I name names?



What makes you think they have a Southern Accent?

You assume that Southerners are Republicans automatically. 

Many of the folks who live around here vote Democrat and they have the thickest southern drawl I've ever heard. When I first moved here I needed an interpreter half the time.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 6, 2014)

All these elitist snobs like Parker, our elected political asses (who can't even DRIVE themselves to their jobs) in Washington and as we see the snobs like Clay who is a devote liberal/democrat subject are so out of TOUCH with mainstream America, this is what we the people have to endure from them


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I think it is simply a symptom of media bias. 

Many times racists in films have a southern accent. The antagonist in "The Help" was a Bible-banging Southern Bell. So automatically she's a Republican. Truth is, she was a dyed-in-the-wool *Southern Democrat*. In "Dallas Buyers Club" the Red-neck friends of Ron Woodroof who discriminated against him were typical pig-headed Texas assholes. 

These stereotypes are prevalent in movies and Television.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRB6gqbEhaM]Sarah Palin under attack from CBC's Heather Mallick - YouTube[/ame]

CBC's Heather Mallick called Sarah Palin and her husband Todd "Red Necks" even though neither is from the South. Red Neck is just a way of describing someone of lower intelligence.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 6, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


he never fails to impress 

Reminds me of that one rw talking-head, on Fox TV's payroll who used the term "blue blood"


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Do those offended by a persons possible prejudice need a tissue?  With a bit of looking I can post plenty of posts where the 'word' "libtard"" or "Dumbocrat" are used by those on the right; used by most of them because they lack the intelligence, information or ability to compose a rational response.
> ...



I didn't make that assumption!  Read what I posted and try to do so with some comprehension.  

For your information I have relatives in Houston and Tampa, I've vacationed on Amelia Island, Savannah, Charleston and San Antonio and I know not all those who live in the South are Republicans nor are all Southerners stupid.

Some are, and many of them post on this forum.  Shall I name names?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Yes, and you have a friend that is black....

I read what you posted. Automatically you felt that your problem with others had something to do with this topic....which is about discrimination because of a southern accent.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And your ignorance is obvious. Instead of commenting on the substance of the topic you push stereotypes, thus showing your ignorance. 

I wasn't being hasty. I was pointing out something that lies under the surface in our society. Perhaps subliminal messaging by the left. Southerners are Red Necks and Christians. They are intolerant assholes that need to be shunned, maybe even locked up if it continues to get worse. Certainly not associated with. If you wonder why so many minorities commit acts of violence against whites, this could be the answer.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 6, 2014)

The sad truth is that the elites and the low information pop-culture need a target for ridicule and abuse. At one time or another in American history the Irish and the Chinese and Black Americans were subjected to cruel parodies and now the only minority left is the Southern White culture. For years the "hillbillies" or the "rednecks" have been targets of the Hollywood based pop-culture. Today there is a "reality" show with a catchy name like "hollywood hillbillies" that depicts offensive caricatures of obese and ignorant (only) white people with southern accents. There was another "reality" show with the offensive, to some people, title of "redneck rockets". The joke was that people with southern accents could actually be smart enough to be rocket scientists. The bigotry is going to continue unabated as long as the elites in show-biz can make a buck off it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I even have a relative who is black, two great nephews and one great niece who are half black; a Jewish Grandmother (who lived to 102), a wife who is a cheese head (UW Madison) and a dog that is half Border Collie and half Australian Cattle Dog.  None of which means shit.  I judge people by their character, not their race, creed, color or ethnicity.

BTW, I hadn't noticed anyone on this forum who spoke, let alone wrote with a southern accent, have you?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Nope. I stated as such.

Try to keep up.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> David Gregory was showing a video of a couple that couldn't figure out what was going on with their healt care. One minute they were told they had it, the next they didn't have it, the next they did. The guy was confused. Who can blame him. After all of the changes to Obamacare it's difficult to know what the heck is going on. These are frightening times.
> 
> It didn't stop Kathleen Parker of the Washington Post, Hillary backer, and a panelist on Meet the Press this morning, from taking a jab at the guy because he had a Southern accent. She implied it must be why he couldn't figure out his health insurance.
> 
> ...



No link then?  We're supposed to buy this story on your say so?

All ratty then...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt she meant it like that seriously.
> ...



Personally I doubt it because it's undocumented ipse dixit.  When you don't link to your point, you're either hiding something or you don't have anything to hide.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What do you have to hide?

BTW, the show was on when I wrote the OP. Kind of hard to get a link for that.

I've been looking for a link but it's difficult. Maybe this one will work. http://tve-nbcnews.nbcuni.com/tve/show/Meet the Press/218391107656/0/Meet the Press, April 6, 2014

Check out at 27 mins into the program. That's when she makes this snide comment, then again 30 seconds before sign-off.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




"They" are not making a point on a message board, are they?  Nor am I -- you are.

Maybe you need to wait for such a link then.  As it is all we've got is your word.  And some irrelevant links to Brent Bozo.  Hence my skepticism.


----------



## Rozman (Apr 6, 2014)

So it's not a problem or problems with the law....
It's the fault of the people trying to figure it all out....

Democrats..." It's never us"


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Exactly 27 mins in at this link.....  http://tve-nbcnews.nbcuni.com/tve/show/Meet the Press/218391107656/0/Meet the Press, April 6, 2014


Now you have more than just my word.

Watch the program if you dare.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



What was so hard about that?  Why wasn't it in the OP?

It's just arrogant to write up a point with no documentation and expect everyone should buy it on your say so.  I can't wrap my head around that.

Link isn't working but will try later.


----------



## natstew (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Sometimes it's difficult not to give in to the stereotype that people from the south are stupid. Most of them know the point totals of every driver on the NASCAR circuit. They like barbeque and beer, tater-guns and Jack-ass videos.
> 
> They're just people that sound different. Does the way you talk indicate how intelligent you are? Sometimes, but to assume automatically that someone with a southern accent is stupid is an insult, and I think Kathleen Parker needs to apologize for the slur.
> 
> ...



I'm a fifth generation Florida Cracker with an IQ of 124 and I really don't give a flying fuck what you think about me. oh, I talk a little slow too, love NASCAR, Seminole Football, and southern Barbecue.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Kathleen Parker Implies That People From The South Are Stupid



Many of them are.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2014)

Kathleen, my old friend, is from Winter Haven, FL.

*Kathleen Parker Implies That People From The South Are Stupid On Meet The Press *

She would know.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You're an idiot.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The link is fine. 

Like I said, it's impossible to come up with documentation on a program what was live. 

Now it's several hours later and we'll just have to wait until you can figure out how to work your pc or something comes out on youtube.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Yeah, well it takes one to know one.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

natstew said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes it's difficult not to give in to the stereotype that people from the south are stupid. Most of them know the point totals of every driver on the NASCAR circuit. They like barbeque and beer, tater-guns and Jack-ass videos.
> ...



No problem there. I've lived in the South long enough to know that people here aren't stupid. 

I was pointing out that Parker was the one with this opinion.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Notice I didn't blame you for the link not working while you OTOH... yeah I figured you'd go for something cheap like that.  

That's why I took this --


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kathleen, my old friend, is from Winter Haven, FL.
> 
> *Kathleen Parker Implies That People From The South Are Stupid On Meet The Press *
> 
> She would know.



Florida isn't the "South" though.  Not culturally.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Kathleen, my old friend, is from Winter Haven, FL.
> ...



Retirees from everywhere live there.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Something must be wrong with your pc, because it works fine on mine.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's Hillary mocking Southern accents.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGDm4jkDbGQ]Hillary Quoting James Cleveland - "I Don't Feel Noways Tired - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2014)

Obama mocking Southern accents.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLAy8aqSG7Y]Obama (southern accent): "Where's yo dolla?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thank you guys for agreeing with her with your comments of negation.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Did you miss the part where he said he made the post just after watching it and there was no link at that time?


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Typical liberal elitist. Poking fun at the common man because they aren't as smart as the folks she rubs elbows with. This is a Washington Liberal.


Damn, doesn't she know only CON$ervoFascists are allowed to mock someone's intelligence, by calling them low-information voters for example?


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 6, 2014)

whitehall said:


> The sad truth is that the elites and the* low information* pop-culture need a target for ridicule and abuse. At one time or another in American history the Irish and the Chinese and Black Americans were subjected to cruel parodies and now the only minority left is the Southern White culture. For years the "hillbillies" or the "rednecks" have been targets of the Hollywood based pop-culture. Today there is a "reality" show with a catchy name like "hollywood hillbillies" that depicts offensive caricatures of obese and ignorant (only) white people with southern accents. There was another "reality" show with the offensive, to some people, title of "redneck rockets". The joke was that people with southern accents could actually be smart enough to be rocket scientists. The bigotry is going to continue unabated as long as the elites in show-biz can make a buck off it.


I knew a Right-wing elitist could not resist mocking the intelligence of others!
Thank you.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 6, 2014)

Kathleen Parker writes for the National Review, she's conservative, and from Florida.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 7, 2014)

Imagine what she thinks of neo-segregationist blacks who insist on speaking a southern dialect as a result of a skin color predicate in spite of their never having lived in the south.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Usually, I like to comment on what I'm watching, when I'm watching it......and this to liberals means you're lying. 

If it isn't right in front of them, or it doesn't originate from ThinkProgress or Media Matters, it never happened.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Kathleen Parker writes for the National Review, she's conservative, and from Florida.



She's a panelist on NBC, supports Hillary Clinton, and writes for the Washington Post.

Kathleen Parker - The Washington Post


----------



## editec (Apr 7, 2014)

The South doesn't have the monopoly on stupid.

​
It does, however, have a_ very_ successful franchise on it.​


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Typical liberal elitist. Poking fun at the common man because they aren't as smart as the folks she rubs elbows with. This is a Washington Liberal.
> ...



Low-information voters are not exclusive to any particular political party.


----------



## TooTall (Apr 7, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Do those offended by a persons possible prejudice need a tissue?  With a bit of looking I can post plenty of posts where the 'word' "libtard"" or "Dumbocrat" are used by those on the right; used by most of them because they lack the intelligence, information or ability to compose a rational response.
> 
> Shall I name names?



Please do name all of those that use those terms that are on national TV.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 7, 2014)

Dick Gregory is hardly unbiased himself. If I want to watch a lefty shows there are better sources.


mudwhistle said:


> Many of the folks who live around here vote Democrat and they have the thickest southern drawl I've ever heard. When I first moved here I needed an interpreter half the time.


I knew a guy that moved down to the deep south from "up north", and he wanted to buy a van down there. He called someone with an ad and he told him about the van and that it had four guitars. He wondered WTF? He called his southern buddy and the guy laughed. He said it had four good tires.


----------



## FJO (Apr 7, 2014)

Geography has nothing to do with stupidity.

Inner city accent in any inner city is a far better indication of stupidity.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Kathleen, my old friend, is from Winter Haven, FL.
> ...



 Oooookay.....


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 7, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Dick Gregory is hardly unbiased himself. If I want to watch a lefty shows there are better sources.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> ...



That's funny.

Years ago I met a guy from Boston that had moved down here to Texas and I ask him if he was able to find work. He said yes that he was going to be a "god". I thought the guy was either jacking with me or off his meds but I questioned about what kind of "god" was he going to be, he said he was going to be a prison "god" (guard).


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 7, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Years ago I met a guy from Boston that had moved down here to Texas and I ask him if he was able to find work. He said yes that he was going to be a "god". I thought the guy was either jacking with me or off his meds but I questioned about what kind of "god" was he going to be, he said he was going to be a prison "god" (guard).


I understood as soon as I saw the word. I moved from NYC to the deep south. From 'jeet yet' did you eat yet to 'sit yerself down and make yerself misserble'.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Not the way the Elitist Right uses the term they coined.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Low information voters are usually one-issue voters.

People who vote because of abortion.

People who vote because of race.

People who vote because of the economy.

People who vote because of gay rights.

People who don't follow the news or politics because they're busy working or living their lives.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny.
> ...



No, they say "sit down and rest fer a spell......wanna beer.....I got da game on.....the Vols er gettin their butts handed to em as usual....maybe we can watch Duck Dynasty or Honey Boo Boo......possibly Bass Masters....git you some a dem hot wangs...Der good in hot....".


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


No Elitist Right-wing nut has ever called any Republican a low info person. It has always been a slur the Elitist Right-wing know-it-alls aimed at the Left.

Dec 13, 2012 
RUSH:  And among those people, we have been outnumbered now. They are low-information morons who think, by the way, that they know everything.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Rush doesn't support the GOP, because he feels they're afraid. They fear being called racists or homophobes. 

Both the Democrats and the GOP mainstream rely on low-information voters.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Kathleen Parker writes for the National Review, she's conservative, and from Florida.
> ...


Parker describes herself politically as "mostly right of center"[4] and was the highest scoring conservative pundit in a 2012 retrospective study of pundit prediction accuracy conducted using 472 predictions made by 26 pundits during 2008.[5]

Kathleen Parker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Obama mocking Southern accents.
> 
> Obama (southern accent): "Where's yo dolla?" - YouTube



Where do you see "mocking" in there?  Because he dropped some Gs?

You know we have different accents, right?  Regional accents as well as degrees of familiarity.  And you know we _all_ adjust our diction according to the circumstances and who we're talking to, right?  For instance you might use one talking to a stranger you meet at a funeral and a completely different one with a stranger you meet at a ball game.

New Orleans doesn't have a "Southern" accent btw.  It has a New Orleans accent.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Here's Hillary mocking Southern accents.
> 
> Hillary Quoting James Cleveland - "I Don't Feel Noways Tired - YouTube



Here again, the speaker doesn't even _adopt_ a Southern accent, let alone mock one.  I'm not sure Hillary Clinton has anything in her vocal repertoire other than her native Chicaaaago.  And what she's doing here is *quoting the lyrics of a hymn*.  What would you have her do -- rewrite them?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Imagine what she thinks of neo-segregationist blacks who insist on speaking a southern dialect as a result of a skin color predicate in spite of their never having lived in the south.



Like who?

Dialects are cultural; they don't come solely from one's place of residence.  If that were true there wouldn't be people in New York City whose only language is Chinese or Spanish.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

TooTall said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Do those offended by a persons possible prejudice need a tissue?  With a bit of looking I can post plenty of posts where the 'word' "libtard"" or "Dumbocrat" are used by those on the right; used by most of them because they lack the intelligence, information or ability to compose a rational response.
> ...



These posts are on national TV now??  That's scary.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Gregory is hardly unbiased himself. If I want to watch a lefty shows there are better sources.
> ...



Encountered that in Massachusetts on a hot day when the GF and I stopped in at an ice cream shop.  GF asked for a double-dip.  They didn't know what that was.  She explained, "you know, put a scoop on a cone, and then another scoop on top"...

"Oh" the lady sez, "you want a lodge!"

"Okay, well however you want to shape it, that's fine"

We got out to the car before we figured out she was saying _large_.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny.
> ...



Actually it's "jeet chet?" or "jeet?"  - to which the negative answer is, 'no - jew?'

Common in Fluffya, which is the big city in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



They absolutely do.  That's why we have political parties. They're dumb-down machines.  And they work well.

So the only reason I came here was to try the link again.  It still doesn't work.  So...


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Where do you see "mocking" in there?  Because he dropped some Gs?
> 
> You know we have different accents, right?  Regional accents as well as degrees of familiarity.  And you know we _all_ adjust our diction according to the circumstances and who we're talking to, right?  For instance you might use one talking to a stranger you meet at a funeral and a completely different one with a stranger you meet at a ball game.


Terrible spin attempt. If Bush did that the libs would have been nuts. Liberals tend to 'adjust' because they are whatever they need to be for the moment. Phoney, in other words.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



She's right of center?

And I'm Whoopie Goldberg.......


The center to her must be communist.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama mocking Southern accents.
> ...



The guy was born in friggen Hawaii for Christ sake.

I had a teammate on my detachment from NO, and he sounded like he was from Southern California.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Here's Hillary mocking Southern accents.
> ...



Use a little less nasal for one. 

It was a poor attempt at sounding Southern.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I don't even hear an "attempt".  Song lyrics are what they are; we don't get to change them.  But I don't think she has the capacity to mimic another dialect anyway -- I've never heard evidence thereof.

It's a musical ear, you're either born with it or not.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yeah well I don't hear a Hawaiian accent either.  (where's Millihenry when we need his linguistic half-baked theories  )

A politician, or any public speaker but especially a politician, will shift his/her accent or vocabulary or diction to identify with his/her listeners.  That's been going on since politics was invented.  And if they can't do that they'll drop names of a local icon for the same reason.

That is, they'll do it to the extent they _can_ do it.  It's prolly not an option for Hillary.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> A politician, or any public speaker but especially a politician, will shift his/her accent or vocabulary or diction to identify with his/her listeners.


On which planet?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you see "mocking" in there?  Because he dropped some Gs?
> ...



Bush has been doing that his whole life.  The man's from Connecticut for chrissakes.  The fact remains above, we absolutely DO shift our speech for our audience.  Do you talk the same way to a dog as you would to a waiter in a restaurant?

No, we adjust our expression to match and meld with the person(s) we're trying to persuade at the time.  Everyone does this.  In psychology it's called mirroring.  It's part of human communication.  We do the same thing with body language and positions.

I seem to recall that Bush's mispronunciation of the word _nuclear_ is calculated and deliberate, rather than a flaw he can't help.  I believe it was Karl Rove's idea.  It sells to the stupids.  That's not a big issue; it's politics.  Politics is all about persuasion and manipulation.  This is all part of it.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bush has been doing that his whole life.  The man's from Connecticut for chrissakes.  The fact remains above, we absolutely DO shift our speech for our audience.  Do you talk the same way to a dog as you would to a waiter in a restaurant?
> 
> No, we adjust our expression to match and meld with the person(s) we're trying to persuade at the time.  Everyone does this.  In psychology it's called mirroring.  It's part of human communication.  We do the same thing with body language and positions.
> 
> I seem to recall that Bush's mispronunciation of the word _nuclear_ is calculated and deliberate, rather than a flaw he can't help.  I believe it was Karl Rove's idea.  It sells to the stupids.  That's not a big issue; it's politics.  Politics is all about persuasion and manipulation.  This is all part of it.


GW was raised in Mindland and Houston, Texas. The rest of your post is even more idiotic. No wonder you're a lib.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > A politician, or any public speaker but especially a politician, will shift his/her accent or vocabulary or diction to identify with his/her listeners.
> ...



Maybe you're not aurally or verbally oriented.  I can hear it in any speech or any conversation anywhere.

Think about it: you're explaining something under pressure to your boss, that's one voice.  Then you go home and your three year old daughter greets you.  Same voice?  Don't think so.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Hawaiian has a lot of bras in it.

"you know da kind bra?"


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush has been doing that his whole life.  The man's from Connecticut for chrissakes.  The fact remains above, we absolutely DO shift our speech for our audience.  Do you talk the same way to a dog as you would to a waiter in a restaurant?
> ...



No, I'm a student of communicative arts and languages.

Guess the science of psychology is "idiotic" too - Mirroring;
Mirroring; How We Build Rapport;
The Art and Science of Mirroring


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Your MessiahRushie has admitted he carries the GOP water and the absolute last thing the GOP is afraid of is being called racists and homophobes. While he claims to be a "movement CON$ervative," but in a moment of depressed candor, he admitted he was pissed that CON$ervative Democrats won rather than less CON$ervative Republicans proving he puts the GOP above CON$ervatism in spite of everything the pathological liar says to the contrary.

May 14, 2008
RUSH:   This thing down in Mississippi, the special election, regardless of party, conservatives could have voted for the Republican down there, doesn't matter.  In two of the three of these cases, *in two of the three of these House Republican congressional losses, they have been beaten by conservative Democrats, big-time conservative, social conservative Democrats.*  The Republican Party is ceding conservatism in the South to the Democrat Party.  *You know, yesterday was a very frustrating day, as you know. *

CALLER:   I was wondering *if the Democrats in Mississippi were more conservative than the Republicans, why wouldn't you be pleased about that as a conservative?*

RUSH:  You think *I ought to be happy that there's conservatism out there.* *I'm not happy my own party wants to get rid of it.  I'm mad that my own party wants to cast conservatism aside.  I know there's plenty of conservatism out there.  That's the source of the frustration. *


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



  are you tinkin Jamaica mon?

I have a Hawaiian co-worker.  She wears a bra.  Just one though.


----------



## TooTall (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Kathleen Parker mocks southerners on national TV.  The inference was that right wingers denigrate Democrats.  

Is an analogy to difficult for you to comprehend?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

TooTall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Read the quote in your own post.  What part of "*posts* where the 'word' "libtard"" or "Dumbocrat" are used by those on the right" refers to Kathleen Parker?  Or to TV?  Is reading a simple sentence difficult for you to comprehend?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt4Dfa4fOEY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt4Dfa4fOEY[/ame]


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So you believe some politicians talk down to folks like a three year old? Maybe liberal ones. No, I don't change my tone or inflection if I talk to a black, white or asian man or woman. Same voice. I have only heard liberal politicians sucking up do that.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Of course you do.  Everyone does.  You're just too damn dimwitted to see it.  The fact that the distinction between a political audience and a three-year-old girl analogy sailed over your head makes that obvious.


----------



## NLT (Apr 7, 2014)

What gets me is when someone from NYC or Boston or Philly says a Southerner sounds stupid. Listen to those idiots have a conversation and try to figure out what the fuck they are saying. fogetta bout it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

NLT said:


> What gets me is when someone from NYC or Boston or Philly says a Southerner sounds stupid. Listen to those idiots have a conversation and try to figure out what the fuck they are saying. fogetta bout it.



Ain't no "stupid" in a dialect, just different modes of expressing the same thing.

I'm from there (Philly) and living in Appalachia.  It's a challenge sometimes although I'm used to it by now.  Learnt the word _your'n_ living here ("your one", equivalent to _yours_).  It strikes the ear as strange if you didn't grow up with it, but a quick look at the books tells me _your'n_ is older than _yours_, so it would be hard to make the case that it's "not right".


----------



## NLT (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > What gets me is when someone from NYC or Boston or Philly says a Southerner sounds stupid. Listen to those idiots have a conversation and try to figure out what the fuck they are saying. fogetta bout it.
> ...



Just like the word "youse guys"  up north or "Tonic", Pop or soda. I am from the South but grew up a Navy Brat, so I lived in the North, South and overseas. If I go North, they tell me I sound Southern, if I go South, they tell me I sound like a Yankee. I prolly have no accent at all.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

NLT said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



I've travelled a lot but "tonic" is one I've never heard.  They drink "pop" over in the other end of PA but we consider them another state 

_Youse_ is Irish.  It always rubbed me the wrong way so I've never used it.  But we do have the shortcoming of not having an official English 2nd person pronoun that specifies plural and not singular.  _Y'all_ works for me.  When I first saw the word _youse_ in print I didn't even recognize it.  I figured it rhymed with _house_ and _mouse_, which of course made no sense.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt4Dfa4fOEY



I understood "shit"...........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



   Reminds me of a buddy I had when I was in the fifth grade who was a recent transplant from N.Y.
   Told his father he got a pop at school and he asked what flavor/kind.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt4Dfa4fOEY
> ...



There was "you fucking asshole" in there too.

Not entirely on topic but illustrates changing voices even within a single conversation.  Even if it is in Gibberishish.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

NLT said:


> What gets me is when someone from NYC or Boston or Philly says a Southerner sounds stupid. Listen to those idiots have a conversation and try to figure out what the fuck they are saying. fogetta bout it.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_dx7CkA0ck]Shit Brooklyn People Say - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUFL2GT1-2g]Sh%t Southern Women Say, Episode 1 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3MmThj_PU]The Real Housewives of South Boston - St. Paddy's Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > What gets me is when someone from NYC or Boston or Philly says a Southerner sounds stupid. Listen to those idiots have a conversation and try to figure out what the fuck they are saying. fogetta bout it.
> ...



Hmmm... some o' them in #2 are coached actors... but the "stole mah buggy at the Piggly Wiggly" is spot on.

They use that expression here too.  In English it's "shopping cart".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > What gets me is when someone from NYC or Boston or Philly says a Southerner sounds stupid. Listen to those idiots have a conversation and try to figure out what the fuck they are saying. fogetta bout it.
> ...



 The southern women one is pretty damn accurate. In a good way!


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 7, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


*NAILED IT!!!*


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Sometimes it's difficult not to give in to the stereotype that people from the south are stupid. Most of them know the point totals of every driver on the NASCAR circuit. They like barbeque and beer, tater-guns and Jack-ass videos.
> 
> They're just people that sound different. Does the way you talk indicate how intelligent you are? Sometimes, but to assume automatically that someone with a southern accent is stupid is an insult, and I think Kathleen Parker needs to apologize for the slur.
> 
> ...


You are a LIAR of the worse  kind!

Kathleen said no such thing.

She said that Romney just couldn't connect with The American People.

And she was right, as the election results CLEARLY illustrated.

You speak about resonating with "the common man."

Well how do you think that "47 percent" comment played with the common man?

Why don't you cut your BS?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2014)

Hmmm... now I really wish the link would work...


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Kathleen Parker writes for the National Review, she's conservative, and from Florida.
> ...


Hey Jackass,

She's a CONSERVATIVE.

Do you understand that?

What are you suggesting, that because she has that resume she's a liberal?

Are you that retarded?

Wait...don't bother answering that.

*SMH*


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 7, 2014)

Kathleen's a Conservative, but what a looker...


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Hmmm... now I really wish the link would work...



Works fine for me.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

*KATHLEEN PARKER .. PEOPLE WITH SOUTHERN ACCENTS NOT 'SMART'*

Postby bamapilot » Mon Apr 07, 2014 3:35 pm
I guess she would prefer a Bronx accent instead? Or maybe some Valley Girl talk?

    After NBC's "Meet The Press" host David Gregory ran an anti-ObamaCare ad targeting Sen. Mark Pryor from Arkansas featuring a couple with a southern accents questioning the confusing nature of the Affordable Care Act, Washington Post columnist Kathleen Parker objected to Americans for Prosperity using people with southern accents in political ads running in Arkansas:

    "I think you could find someone who doesn't have a southern accent who is confused by this act," Parker said. "We always seem to find the character who seems a little countrified, who can't just fathom this. You know there there are plenty of smart sophisticated people equally hazy about what is really going on." 

TuscaloosaNews.com | View topic - KATHLEEN PARKER .. PEOPLE WITH SOUTHERN ACCENTS NOT 'SMART'

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...outhern-Accents-As-Not-Smart-or-Sophisticated


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Kathleen's a Conservative, but what a looker...



She may be more to the right than you, but she's not representative of conservatives.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



She plays a conservative, but she's not one.

You probably think Bill O'Reilly is a conservative too. 

Sean Hannity is a conservative, but O'Reilly is a Northeastern Liberal.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


With every new post you make on this site you prove how much of a blasted far RW hack you are.

*SMH*


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Of course you do.  Everyone does.  You're just too damn dimwitted to see it.  The fact that the distinction between a political audience and a three-year-old girl analogy sailed over your head makes that obvious.


And you call me a dimwit? It isn't the same thing so the analogy is irrelevant to the point. Massaging it with ridiculous comparisons won't make your case.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Actually I'm a moderate, but compared to you I'm Sean Hannity....


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 8, 2014)

The only place you're an ACTUAL moderate [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION], is in your twisted far RW brain.


----------



## natstew (Apr 8, 2014)

MarcATL, A muslim has no credibility among free thinking *enlightened* people, so STFU!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> The only place you're an ACTUAL moderate [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION], is in your twisted far RW brain.



I keep testing out as one, so I must be one.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


If you are a moderate then your MessiahRushie is a liar, you gutless Liberal Elitist know-it-all.

June 25, 2010
RUSH:   Now, that's fine and dandy, but* moderates are liberals without the guts to say so.* Moderates are a bunch of liberals who think they're smarter than everybody else, more tolerant than everybody else and less judgmental than everybody else, and more open-minded than everybody else.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Fuck Rush Limbaugh.

I heard him say that, and he means people with no ideology or base value system. He was speaking more of independent voters. Since he's one of the GOP's greatest critics he's talking about himself.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


No, he is clearly talking about stuck-up arrogant elitists like you!

October 8, 2008
RUSH:   See, folks, do you understand how illogical it is for us to believe the notion that we've got this great group of *moderates* out there? I'll tell you who they really are.* They're a bunch of stuck-on-themselves, conceited, arrogant elites who think they're smarter than everybody else *because the pollsters and all both campaigns always focus on the undecideds.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



John McCain and John Boehner are perfect examples. 

He's describing the GOP establishment.

You're an example of stuck up arrogant leftists that think they know everything.


----------



## rdean (Apr 8, 2014)

Perfect example of Republicans eating their own.  Kathleen Parker is an extreme conservative and always has been.  But she did refer to the GOP as the party of "Ooga Booga".  Why?  Because they are.  She is sickened by how the crazies have taken over the GOP.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

rdean said:


> Perfect example of Republicans eating their own.  Kathleen Parker is an extreme conservative and always has been.  But she did refer to the GOP as the party of "Ooga Booga".  Why?  Because they are.  She is sickened by how the crazies have taken over the GOP.



She's on a panel on NBC doing her job of offering idiots like you justification for their false stereotypes.

She's full of shit.....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> *KATHLEEN PARKER .. PEOPLE WITH SOUTHERN ACCENTS NOT 'SMART'*
> 
> Postby bamapilot » Mon Apr 07, 2014 3:35 pm
> I guess she would prefer a Bronx accent instead? Or maybe some Valley Girl talk?
> ...



Thanks.  Finally got the link to work too, had to take it to another browser.  But this is handy to have transcript.

Doesn't it occur to you that what she's saying here is "STOP using stereotypes"?

Seems to me the jab is aimed at the Kochs.  She's saying they could have made their point more validly _*without*_ the Southern stereotype.
Hard to not interpret it that way.  Sounds like she wants the anti-ACA message aimed more broadly.  Or at least noting that they could have been more effective without the stereotype.

Looked at that way, her being a conservative now makes sense.  All falls into place.  Think about it.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Neither McSame nor Boner are moderates. Your MessiahRushie is describing "conceited, arrogant elites who think they're smarter than everybody else" like YOU!

The leader of genius must have the ability to make different opponents appear as if they belonged to one category. 
Adolf Hitler 

May 12, 2008
RUSH:  If someone or some organization is not conservative, it's by definition going to be liberal, not moderate, not independent, it's going to be liberal


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



He was talking about mainstream Republicans like McCain, Boner, and Jake Starkey, but specifically the republican leadership. I don't give a flying fuck what you claim. I listen to the show 5 days a week. My guess is you don't you elitist prick....


----------



## rdean (Apr 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect example of Republicans eating their own.  Kathleen Parker is an extreme conservative and always has been.  But she did refer to the GOP as the party of "Ooga Booga".  Why?  Because they are.  She is sickened by how the crazies have taken over the GOP.
> ...



Oh puhleaze.  Bill Crystal and Nicole Wallace are constant guests on MSNBC and you certainly can't call them liberal.  They are right up there with the craziest of the right wingnut crazies.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Bill Crystal? Who the fuck is Nicole Wallace???

You're joking!!!!! Lol!!!

Every example you site is on the lib payroll. 

Try Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, William F. Buckley.....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *KATHLEEN PARKER .. PEOPLE WITH SOUTHERN ACCENTS NOT 'SMART'*
> ...



So --- no answer to above.  Awk - ward....


----------



## rdean (Apr 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You don't know who Nicole Wallace is?  Seriously?  
She was Bush's communications chief and a senior advisor for McCain who taught Palin to speak in front of the camera.
















And she's a rabid "anti Obama" fanatic that should give her good standing among right wingnut Teabaggers.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Oh that Nicole Wallace....*rolls eyes*

Not a clue, and if she isn't constantly under attack from the MSM she's not a real conservative.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 8, 2014)

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


This is, yet another, PRIME example that illustrates just how much of a rabid far RW partisan hack mudwhistle is.

In his twisted far RW brain that unless a person is constantly attacked by "the left" they aren't a true conservative.

That's where HE'S at on the political spectrum.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



If the Dems considered anyone to be a threat or even remotely effective they would come up with a Bridgegate to bring them down. It never fails.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 8, 2014)

[MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]... So Chris Christie is YOUR definition of what a "true conservative" is?!?!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]... So Chris Christie is YOUR definition of what a "true conservative" is?!?!



No, and if you claim I did you're a liar.

Christie is, or was, a threat to Hillary, so they took him down..

Btw, Christie is really just a liberal RINO.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > @mudwhistle ... So Chris Christie is YOUR definition of what a "true conservative" is?!?!
> ...


Sure, everybody on the Right is a Liberal RINO. 

Which goes to show, if you don't tow the CON$ervoFascist line and conform absolutely 100% you are a Liberal. To the Right, there is no such thing as an INDIVIDUAL, you either CONform to CON$ervative dogma entirely or you are a Liberal.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 8, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Sure, right, uhuh......


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 8, 2014)

_*Kathleen Parker Implies That People From The South Are Stupid On Meet The Press*_

You mean they're not?


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


All the people you call RINOs self identify as CON$ervatives, which means when the Right cite polls that say more people self identify as CON$ than Libs, the real number of CON$ is much, much smaller and the real number of Libs is much, much larger..


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 9, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



And the real Obamacare numbers are much much smaller and the real unemployment numbers are much much larger....


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 9, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Funny how errors of omission and errors of exaggeration work...


----------



## elektra (Apr 14, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Do those offended by a persons possible prejudice need a tissue?  With a bit of looking I can post plenty of posts where the 'word' "libtard"" or "Dumbocrat" are used by those on the right; used by most of them because they lack the intelligence, information or ability to compose a rational response.
> 
> Shall I name names?



Yes, posts here on usmessageboard, but the OP is about a Liberal/Leftist/Democrat making these remarks on a nationally syndicated "news show". 

Very different.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2014)

elektra said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Do those offended by a persons possible prejudice need a tissue?  With a bit of looking I can post plenty of posts where the 'word' "libtard"" or "Dumbocrat" are used by those on the right; used by most of them because they lack the intelligence, information or ability to compose a rational response.
> ...



Ah-- no, it's not.  It's about Kathleen Parker.  Where are you getting this idea of a "Liberal/Leftist/Democrat"?  From the OP?  Because that's not how she or others describe her.

>> Parker describes herself politically as "mostly right of center"[4] and was the highest scoring conservative pundit in a 2012 retrospective study of pundit prediction accuracy in 2008. << (Wiki)

And she wasn't disparaging anybody anyway.

You didn't even read the transcript, did you?


----------

